# BMW m3 vader seats in a jetta. would they fit?



## MTL*BORA*VR6 (Jul 26, 2009)

Im considering finding a set of grey BMW m3 vader seats and installing them in my jetta. the question is.... will they fit? anybody have some experience?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: BMW m3 vader seats in a jetta. would they fit? (MTL*BORA*VR6)*

Direct fit no, they use sliding rails.









Could you make them fit, sure. What are your options?
Cut and modify your existing bases, or get Racing seat bases, then modify as needed.


----------



## MTL*BORA*VR6 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: BMW m3 vader seats in a jetta. would they fit? (Eric D)*

hmmm ok i see.... overall, bringing costs and time into the picture, would you say its worth it? .....my dilemma is that i have the 2-tone interior... i have some black trim up top, but below is the flannel grey, including the seats. I originally wanted to put GLI seats in it, but i would look like crap. so my options are pretty much to do an interior swap, or find a set of grey vaders and try to fit them in the car.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: BMW m3 vader seats in a jetta. would they fit? (MTL*BORA*VR6)*

I have RSX seats with sliders like the Vaders. I want to put them into my MK2.
My interior is grey, seats are black. I do have power Recaro bases, but cutting the RSX seats is not ideal for me. I should sell them and find MK2 GLI Recaros that fit.
Since I have Recaro bases from a Mk2, I could buy aftermarket racing seats, but they are not DOT approved. So I'd go with a Recaro seat for safety reasons.
http://www.honda-tech.com/showthread.php?t=2515624
Have you considered using Katzkin to recover your stock seats?
http://www.katzkin.com/main.html


----------



## MTL*BORA*VR6 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: BMW m3 vader seats in a jetta. would they fit? (Eric D)*

hmmm interesting ill definitely look into that.... how much do you think it would could to recover the seats? front and back.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: BMW m3 vader seats in a jetta. would they fit? (MTL*BORA*VR6)*

Here is a link to a distributor.
http://www.autointeriorslive.c...h.y=0


----------

